# Advanced Nutrients Connoisseur



## Mattike (Nov 6, 2009)

Im about to throw 6 plants into flower, and i have AN Connoisseur as my base nutes. issue is, im growing in soil. They only list the hydro feeding schedule on the back. I looed on the sight and the ad even says can be used in soil....yet no soil feed chart. can anybody throw me a friggin bone here...lol any info would be appriciated, i dont wanna burn my babies....(3 ssh x 3 og Kush)


----------



## hectorius (Nov 6, 2009)

used it since it came out store at a room thats around 60 to 75 f cause the bacteria in there can start to curdle. Do not store in room with lights. 800 ppm and ph at 6.3 to 6.5 feed feed feed feed flush follow this till the last week and then flush with water. check ph everytime before you water and test ur ph meter once a week. Get ph and ppm tester if you dont . dont use anything else for the exception of sensi zyme at quarter strength and f1 fulvic acid at half strength. Use big bud at week 4 to make your solution to 1000ppm till week 5 then stop using big bud, and b52 at 1/4 strength throughout. If you just have connaseur nothing else it has all that stuff in there just at lower dosages but dont exceed 800ppm or else u will c burn.


----------



## Mattike (Nov 6, 2009)

hectorius said:


> used it since it came out store at a room thats around 60 to 75 f cause the bacteria in there can start to curdle. Do not store in room with lights. 800 ppm and ph at 6.3 to 6.5 feed feed feed feed flush follow this till the last week and then flush with water. check ph everytime before you water and test ur ph meter once a week. Get ph and ppm tester if you dont . dont use anything else for the exception of sensi zyme at quarter strength and f1 fulvic acid at half strength. Use big bud at week 4 to make your solution to 1000ppm till week 5 then stop using big bud, and b52 at 1/4 strength throughout. If you just have connaseur nothing else it has all that stuff in there just at lower dosages but dont exceed 800ppm or else u will c burn.



Thank you very much, that info is exactly what I needed. I'll be using your plan.


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 7, 2009)

Forgot Overdrive?


----------



## Mattike (Nov 8, 2009)

InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Forgot Overdrive?



I was comtimplating what I should use as a finisher. I want to try FF Cha Ching on the count of I have seen good reviews, and a few referals. Plus it's cheaper. Problem is I don't know if the nutrients will mix together well with the AN nutes. Don't want to screw them up that late in the game. What do you think?


----------



## tybalt1279 (Nov 8, 2009)

i think you should experiment with liquid minerals...............


----------



## hectorius (Nov 8, 2009)

conaseur doesnt need a finisher but you can use overdrive and i know this sounds funny but there is a reason why the bottle has a drop of water going on the flower lol it works best as a foliar spray. 400 ppm week 7 foliar spray and plain week 8 and nothing week 9. But u have to know what your doing and you have to not spray when light are on or when they are sleeping but rather have lighting that you can use to spray then turn the main lights on 30 mins after spray done twice a day.


----------



## Mattike (Nov 10, 2009)

hectorius said:


> conaseur doesnt need a finisher but you can use overdrive and i know this sounds funny but there is a reason why the bottle has a drop of water going on the flower lol it works best as a foliar spray. 400 ppm week 7 foliar spray and plain week 8 and nothing week 9. But u have to know what your doing and you have to not spray when light are on or when they are sleeping but rather have lighting that you can use to spray then turn the main lights on 30 mins after spray done twice a day.


Thank you very much for that info. I really can't afford to spend more than I have to. This is my first larger grow (6 plants) and I spent a pretty penny to get it up and running correctly with humidy and temps and such. Anyways, I very much appriciate you re advice.


----------



## hookahma (Nov 11, 2009)

Mattike said:


> Thank you very much for that info. I really can't afford to spend more than I have to. This is my first larger grow (6 plants) and I spent a pretty penny to get it up and running correctly with humidy and temps and such. Anyways, I very much appriciate you re advice.


I'm interested in seeing how this works for you.

(And I totally hear you about spending a pretty penny...it gets better, well, easier once you start seeing some good results.)

I've only used advanced Nutrients in my hydro grow, so I'd be curious to see how it works out in soil for you.

Keep us updated abotu your progress as you begin to see results. I think it's going to help a lot of us who have been thinking about doing some side by side comparisons of soil and hydro setups.


----------



## Mattike (Nov 12, 2009)

hookahma said:


> I'm interested in seeing how this works for you.
> 
> (And I totally hear you about spending a pretty penny...it gets better, well, easier once you start seeing some good results.)
> 
> ...


Of course.  I was already planning on putting up a journal of this grow when I get the chance. I'll try to get it started tonight. It's week1 of flower so it's about the right time to start anyways. I'll post the link when I put the journal up. From what I have been reading, you harvest quite a bit more from hydro than soil. I'm growing med. MJ and want to get around 1.5lb out of 6 plants under 2 400w hps. So far from soil, with FF big grow bigbloom, I got 2-4 oz a plant. Soo 12 to 24 oz. I'm going with to be safe. Hopefully I'm surprised with AN's result and has similar results in soil as in hydro. Curious, what an average harvest of 1 hydro plant?


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 13, 2009)

Mattike said:


> Of course.  I was already planning on putting up a journal of this grow when I get the chance. I'll try to get it started tonight. It's week1 of flower so it's about the right time to start anyways. I'll post the link when I put the journal up. From what I have been reading, you harvest quite a bit more from hydro than soil. I'm growing med. MJ and want to get around 1.5lb out of 6 plants under 2 400w hps. So far from soil, with FF big grow bigbloom, I got 2-4 oz a plant. Soo 12 to 24 oz. I'm going with to be safe. Hopefully I'm surprised with AN's result and has similar results in soil as in hydro. Curious, what an average harvest of 1 hydro plant?


You do realize that one of these guys just told you to folier feed your plants in low light at week 8 right... Do that if you want to have water seep into your buds, mold and ruin your whole harvest.... Conn is super strong and does have all the micro's mixed in with it........ I used it in soil and it was ok, now I use it in aero just to get rid of it and will be moving onto something different... Ph always tanks once I start using the Conn... Just another BS hype from the big companies.... Like Earl and FDD, the 2 pimps of this whole site, I am moving towards the less is more motto and going very simple... Earl runs Nutes at 300PPM during flower and a max 500 during vedge.... He is in Aero like myself, but those are still low numbers compared to what you hear reccomended... Go figure!


----------



## Mattike (Nov 14, 2009)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> You do realize that one of these guys just told you to folier feed your plants in low light at week 8 right... Do that if you want to have water seep into your buds, mold and ruin your whole harvest.... Conn is super strong and does have all the micro's mixed in with it........ I used it in soil and it was ok, now I use it in aero just to get rid of it and will be moving onto something different... Ph always tanks once I start using the Conn... Just another BS hype from the big companies.... Like Earl and FDD, the 2 pimps of this whole site, I am moving towards the less is more motto and going very simple... Earl runs Nutes at 300PPM during flower and a max 500 during vedge.... He is in Aero like myself, but those are still low numbers compared to what you hear reccomended... Go figure!


I hear ya. I thnk i will use a finisher, probably AN, maybe Tiger bloom, we will see how money i have at the time. anyways, I also hear alot of good things from growers who say the extra money is worth the product, actual friends that use AN's other lines. So we will see what happens. In the mean time, inbetweentime here is my 3 og Kush/ 3 SSH with Conni nutes soil grow. week 1. ill update it once a week or so.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/271356-3-og-kushx-3-super.html#post3393042


----------



## brianbertz (Mar 1, 2011)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> You do realize that one of these guys just told you to folier feed your plants in low light at week 8 right... Do that if you want to have water seep into your buds, mold and ruin your whole harvest.... Conn is super strong and does have all the micro's mixed in with it........ I used it in soil and it was ok, now I use it in aero just to get rid of it and will be moving onto something different... Ph always tanks once I start using the Conn... Just another BS hype from the big companies.... Like Earl and FDD, the 2 pimps of this whole site, I am moving towards the less is more motto and going very simple... Earl runs Nutes at 300PPM during flower and a max 500 during vedge.... He is in Aero like myself, but those are still low numbers compared to what you hear reccomended... Go figure!


well you dont have to worry about ph anymore. they got the ph perfect technology in conn. and the 3 part system and sensi grow and bloom. dont ever have to fuck with ph again.


----------

